# will trade bob cat work for, help with my 2004 350 Z



## markspear7633 (Jan 26, 2014)

I've replaced the motor twice, the 2nd time the motor came out of an automatic and the original moter was a 6 speed. Why do they go by the 4th digit vin #to change motors.is this a necessity? 
If not then wht would cause it not to fire? (Only once) 
I have already been to the Nissan dealership changed computer twice.one of them came out of a running Z car with the exact same computer #.
The dealership came up with a warped fly wheel.WHICH IS NOT THE CASE. 
I do mechanic work my self, but I do not have a garage at this time. Suggestions or trade work for work would be very appreciated.


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

the engine doesn't matter. The only difference is that you have either a pilot guide (auto) or brash bushing manual. Now you say it has no fire at all? Cause I can't count how many times someone has towed a Nissan in that they put the motor in themselves just to findout that they did not "clock" the flywheel. So that when it cranks it either will not start due to the timing being so far out or it'll sputter and die cause the ECM c an compensate enough for the misalignment. Also you did get a first gen 350 motor and not one out of an 07+ Z? that are completely different beasts


----------



## markspear7633 (Jan 26, 2014)

Thanks for the help! I will try that.if these
things sre not the case then I will message you back.


----------

